# New .9mm ammo Bad @ss



## CCC (Sep 3, 2008)

Thoughts

http://www.funkertactical.com/this-new-ammo-will-make-any-gun-owner-drool/


----------



## CCC (Sep 3, 2008)

The video is insane !


----------



## JoeZ (Sep 30, 2007)

Meh. I'll be interested to see what their shotgun shells can do. THAT should be insane.


----------



## SaltWaterBuck (Sep 2, 2013)

that in 3" 12ga would be pure evil !!!! in the best of ways


----------



## fisheye48 (Sep 28, 2007)

no thank you! ill take a FMJ or JHP any day over that


----------



## Baker8425 (Jul 2, 2012)

Wirelessly posted

I shot some of this in 9mm the other day. That stuff is twice as scary looking in person. It was really accurate too we were shooting steel and paper with it. I don't think it will be available to the non-Leo market.


----------



## badonskybuccaneers (Aug 19, 2013)

Gotta stock some of that- before it's pulled


----------



## johnf (Jan 20, 2012)

It would make a great deer round for my g19


----------



## John B. (Oct 2, 2007)

fisheye48 said:


> no thank you! ill take a FMJ or JHP any day over that


X2

Sent from my Galaxy S4 using Forum Runner.


----------



## 706Z (Mar 30, 2011)

It will be outlawed like black talons I suspect,LE only.


----------



## Mac1528 (Mar 24, 2012)

I want some for my G27! Baby...baby...baby....


----------



## Telum Pisces (Sep 27, 2007)

706Z said:


> It will be outlawed like black talons I suspect,LE only.


Black talons are not illegal and they are still around as a new name.


----------



## 706Z (Mar 30, 2011)

Whats the new name?And do you know where I might get them?Thanks


----------



## Telum Pisces (Sep 27, 2007)

706Z said:


> Whats the new name?And do you know where I might get them?Thanks


They are called Ranger Talons. They make a whole line of Ranger ammo that is sold directly from Winchester to LE agencies only. But a few online retailers sale it to the public etc... It's not illegal to own etc... They make a bonded version of the ammo as well. For example their 9mm talon ammo is RA9T. Their bonded model number is RA9B. This is for the 147gr weights. If the model number has a T after it, that's the talon version. 

The gun shows usually have a few boxes of it at a steep price. I have not been able to find any online for a year though. I bought a case of it over a year ago. I am babying that case to make it last as long as I can.


----------



## 706Z (Mar 30, 2011)

I have a box of them.Didn't know they had just changed the name.Thanks


----------



## ace529 (Oct 14, 2011)

*new PD ammo*

Seen this on FB and thought it was pretty cool. I might have to pick up a box for my ccw.


----------



## Mac1528 (Mar 24, 2012)

_It's already here:_
http://www.pensacolafishingforum.com/f74/new-9mm-ammo-bad-%40ss-285361/


----------



## Realtor (Oct 1, 2007)

whoa


----------



## Rickpcfl (Nov 12, 2013)

Interesting ammo, but man that guys voice was annoying with all the dramatic inflections.

What kind of pistol was the one guy shooting? Was it an auto, or did they just speed it up for effect?


----------



## sureicanfish (Sep 30, 2007)

man it would suck to get shot with that!!


----------



## Baker8425 (Jul 2, 2012)

Wirelessly posted

The second full auto pistol is a Glock 19 with full auto upgrade. Yes it's possible, yes it's legal and yes it's very expensive. Not sure what the 1st full auto pistol is maybe sig?


----------



## JD7.62 (Feb 13, 2008)

Its a Beretta 93R.


----------



## cablechris (May 3, 2011)

suck they dont have any 40... I would pre order some.


----------

